# My  Nikon D7100 camera Flash is popping.. sound only.



## Photo Lady (Aug 3, 2017)

When I use my flash on my Nikon D 7100 there is a loud pop sound... it scares me because it is like a firecracker sound going off in my ear...... it does not happen all the time..but when it does the photo is all white blur.. is this expensive to fix.. and what could be causing this.. a short..?? Does anyone know a camera store in the sodus ny area..thanks


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 3, 2017)

Any help appreciated


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you in Advance


----------



## KmH (Aug 3, 2017)

The flash capacitor and/or it's associated electronics is probably malfunctioning.
Go to the Nikon USA web site, hover your cursor over on _Service & Support_, under _Repair Service_ click on _Find A Repair Facility,_ and follow the directions.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 3, 2017)

KmH said:


> The flash capacitor and/or it's associated electronics is probably malfunctioning.
> Go to the Nikon USA web site, hover your cursor over on _Service & Support_, under _Repair Service_ click on _Find A Repair Facility,_ and follow the directions.


thank you


----------



## Designer (Aug 3, 2017)

Photo Lady said:


> When I use my flash on my Nikon D 7100 there is a loud pop sound... it scares me because it is like a firecracker sound going off in my ear...... it does not happen all the time..but when it does the photo is all white blur.. is this expensive to fix.. and what could be causing this.. a short..?? Does anyone know a camera store in the sodus ny area..thanks


You have my sympathy.

One thing that you can do to get it ready is to make some notes as to what you have done/experienced whenever this happened.  i.e.; Has it happened under certain settings?  Do you smell any burned smell?  Can you see any scorch marks anywhere?  When you get ready to send it in, include the notes.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 3, 2017)

thank you... no smell.. just a really loud pop especially that it happens close to your ears.. but I will keep notes.. and that's a good idea....


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 4, 2017)

Did you buy the camera new?  It's a NikonUSA camera?  If your not sure call Nikon first and give your serial number.  They will tell you if they will service it or not.  And just might give you an estimate on what it might be and how much.  NikonUSA will not service grey imported items.  They will have to go to an outside repair vendor.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 4, 2017)

thank you for this information.. yes I bought it new from camera store.. I will check with Nikon..thanks again..


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 4, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Did you buy the camera new?  It's a NikonUSA camera?  If your not sure call Nikon first and give your serial number.  They will tell you if they will service it or not.  And just might give you an estimate on what it might be and how much.  NikonUSA will not service grey imported items.  They will have to go to an outside repair vendor.


I just looked at the camera serial number ..it says it was made in Thailand........


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 4, 2017)

Photo Lady said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > Did you buy the camera new?  It's a NikonUSA camera?  If your not sure call Nikon first and give your serial number.  They will tell you if they will service it or not.  And just might give you an estimate on what it might be and how much.  NikonUSA will not service grey imported items.  They will have to go to an outside repair vendor.
> ...



NikonUSA is the official distributor.  If they brought the camera in from Nikon.  Then they will service it.  There is a phone number on nikonusa.com website under service.  You can call them and verify if they will service it for you.  Will just need the model of the camera and the serial number.

Some retailers buys Nikon and other brand equipment from overseas.  They do not come with the nikonusa warranty so they are less expensive.  But Nikonusa will not service any of them since they didn't import them in.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 4, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > benhasajeep said:
> ...


thanks I will find out.. I also can bring it to the camera store that I purchased it from.. they moved further away from me.. but I will make the trip..


----------



## KmH (Aug 4, 2017)

Photo Lady said:


> it says it was made in Thailand........


Pretty much all Nikon consumer and prosumer DSLRs are made in Thailand.
Different countries have different warranty rules/laws and the camera makers keep track of what serial numbers get shipped to which countries.
At the link I referred you to you type your camera's serial number and the web site verifies your camera has a US serial number.
Nikon USA Service does not work on Nikon gear that does not have a US serial number, but their Independent but Authorized repair shops can.
Nikon's authorized independent repair shops are the only repair shops that can buy Nikon parts from Nikon.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 5, 2017)

I thank you again.. I have owned my camera for about 4 years.. I am just surprised that this is such a unique type of problem.. I thought others would have experienced this issue... I appreciate all your tips and will let you know how I make out.. thanks again..


----------

